# Mahindra PTO problem



## jsholtz (May 12, 2017)

I have a 1999 Mahindra 5005DI with about 715 hours on it. The other day, I went to engage the PTO, and it wouldn't budge from the disengaged position. E-brake on, tranny in neutral, clutch fully depressed - the lever just won't budge from the off position. Help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jsholtz, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a copy of a post on this forum regarding a Mahindra E-350 tractor with a stuck PTO lever. Have a look and see if this helps you at all.


Post by: CraigE350
Registered User

*Mahindra E-350 PTO will not engage*

*"Ok I have answered my own question so I will post my answer so that someone one else may benefit from what I learned. 

I decided that I would remove the guard around the PTO output. Then I removed the three bolts that hold the rear PTO bearing. With my son watching the coupling through the PTO shift lever we could tell that the shaft was a single piece so we pulled it to the rear of the tractor. Yes you need a large drain pan. There is an internal snap ring in the housing that prevents the collar from coming out. Remove the snap ring. The carefully slide the collar shaft assembly out. I figured out that either someone tried to force the PTO in gear without the clutch engaged or the PTO lever did not lock into place and the collar slid forward an damage the collar which the damaged the shaft. We cleaned up the splines and the end of the shaft and collar, made sure the collar slid on the shaft either way. Then put it back together. The shifter is real fun to get lined up but the tractor is fixed. Now I have to figure out where to put the fliud back in the rear end." * ]


----------

